# Igne Naturae Renovatur Integra



## RodKaM

I´ve read some article about the inscription "INRI", and immediately ask myself 
what represents each letter because i knew it was an abbreviation of some sentence : IGNE NATURAE RENOVATUR INTEGRA". Please, suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Probo

RodKaM said:


> I´ve read some article about the inscription "INRI", and immediately ask myself
> what represents each letter because i knew it was an abbreviation of some sentence : IGNE NATURAE RENOVATUR INTEGRA". Please, suggestions will be appreciated.


 
*I*esus *N*azarenus *R*ex *I*udeorum. Salve


----------



## RodKaM

Se Aprecia Tu correspondencia "Probo"


----------



## Cagey

Are you also wondering about the translation of the title sentence?  In the Wiki article on INRI, I find:

Within the Alchemical tradition, the phrase [INRI] often holds a second meaning of the Latin phrase, Igne Natura Renovatur Integra; that is, "Through fire nature is reborn whole".​


----------



## CH-IIIX

RodKaM said:


> I´ve read some article about the inscription "INRI", and immediately ask myself
> what represents each letter because i knew it was an abbreviation of some sentence : IGNE NATURAE RENOVATUR INTEGRA". Please, suggestions will be appreciated.



I am not sure where it originates in.  The first place I have seen it used was in the the Japanese graphic novel "Trinity Blood". 
The translation for "Igne Natura Renovatur Integra" is " By Flames Shall The Earth Be Reborn."  I don't know where or if that is related or not.


----------



## brian

CH-IIIX said:


> The translation for "Igne Natura Renovatur Integra" is " By Flames Shall The Earth Be Reborn."  I don't know where or if that is related or not.


The "shall" in your translation is a bit liberal, I think. "Renovatur" is present tense, not future, and means "is reborn." I believe the sentence is just making a general statement: _By flames/fire is nature/earth reborn whole._ The sense, I suppose, is that nature/our world/earth is reborn in full only after being destroyed.


----------

